# Can I paint the inside of my loft?



## Ramiro (Oct 8, 2007)

I decided i was going to leave the plywood on the inside bare and not painted. Instead I opted to use a little oil-based wood protector meant for decks and wooden fences. I checked if it said it was toxic or anything, but there were no warnings or suspicious ingredients so I figured it was perfectly safe. Even though it has completely dried, my white racers have gotten a brownish tinge on their sides from resting up against the wall on their perches.Of course, I want them to be pure white. I was considering painting the inside with exterior primer, either white or some other light color. I think it would also make the loft more bright if I used white primer. Is it hard to scrape poop off of a painted wall and perches? I didnt do it in the beginning because I figured i'd scrape the paint off when I scraped poop.
Tanks for your help.


----------



## Ramiro (Oct 8, 2007)

And what should I do for my racers to get them pure white again? Just baths with some kind of additive?


----------



## Ramiro (Oct 8, 2007)

I just realized I placed this thread in the wrong forum...sorry...


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Use Exterior semi-gloss latex paint. Easy to clean and won't scrape away. Don't use the flat paint. It's impossible to clean.


----------



## Ramiro (Oct 8, 2007)

What is flat paint?


----------



## Ramiro (Oct 8, 2007)

Do I need to paint with a primer first and then an exterior latex?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

yes, primer first. Flat paint is just a term to describe white paint that has no sheen or shimer to it or gloss when put in the wall. It's just drab and yucky looking..........LOL


----------



## WhiteWingsCa (Mar 1, 2002)

Ramiro said:


> And what should I do for my racers to get them pure white again? Just baths with some kind of additive?


If your birds are dirty, and a regular water bath won't clean them - then look to their health and food. A healthy bird fed a good diet won't be dirty all the time - they produce a natural 'bloom' that keeps them clean.

We use either copper sulphate (Veterinary brand - please don't anyone flame me for 'poisoning' my birds), or regular borax in the bath - more to help with feather mites and lice than anything.


----------



## Ramiro (Oct 8, 2007)

WhiteWingsCa said:


> If your birds are dirty, and a regular water bath won't clean them - then look to their health and food. A healthy bird fed a good diet won't be dirty all the time - they produce a natural 'bloom' that keeps them clean.
> 
> We use either copper sulphate (Veterinary brand - please don't anyone flame me for 'poisoning' my birds), or regular borax in the bath - more to help with feather mites and lice than anything.


No they arent dirty at all, they just have that slight brownish tinge from resting up against the wood that was painted with wood protector. It's gotten lighter now but it's still there. I'll be allowing them to bathe more often untill it disappears or they molt and grow new feathers.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I use an exterior latex that is similar to the color of the floor after I scrape it for months. I call it pigeon dust gray. I came across this color in the mistake bin at Lowes. For $15 I purchased five gallons. A great deal. I have about one gallon left. I will try and attach a pic of the new wall I put in painted with the color. I do not like white because it stains. This color looks the same as it did when you painted, even after a year. 

Randy


----------

